# Udruga RODA > O Udruzi >  Rodin promo

## ivarica

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DMdxejbNac4

 :Smile:  pogledajte, dijelite

----------


## jurisnik

Super je.  :Smile:

----------


## mama pticica

želim se pohvaliti a da ne otvaram novu temu  :Razz: 

_mi recikliramo Rodin kalendar iz 2015
_
kak nismo (možda je i bilo) čule da je bilo kalendara za 2016., tajo naš se sjetio ideje i sad svaki mjesec samo stavimo onu stranicu iz 2015. gdje datumi počinju baš na pravi dan

jer najvažnija nam je slika koja se vidi iznad pa kad nam dođu gosti da se vidi

evo sad nam stoji lipanj  :Very Happy: 

i fenomenalno je kak starci uopće ne kuže, a malci ispale: "mama! vidi cica!"

----------


## emily

> želim se pohvaliti a da ne otvaram novu temu 
> 
> _mi recikliramo Rodin kalendar iz 2015
> _
> kak nismo (možda je i bilo) čule da je bilo kalendara za 2016., tajo naš se sjetio ideje i sad svaki mjesec samo stavimo onu stranicu iz 2015. gdje datumi počinju baš na pravi dan
> 
> jer najvažnija nam je slika koja se vidi iznad pa kad nam dođu gosti da se vidi
> 
> evo sad nam stoji lipanj 
> ...


bas fora ideja!

ja to ne mogu napraviti, jer mi kalendar sluzi i kao podsjetnik, pa puno pisem i i oznacavam oko datuma

----------

